# أهرامات أبو ظبى على الطريقة المصرية لمدينة نظيفة , Lunar Cubit



## محمد جلال عبد الله (15 فبراير 2011)

​
يُسمى هذا المشروع بذراع القمر وهو إقتراح تصميم موقع معين سيتم تشييده فى أبوظبى خارج مدينة مصدر . هذا المشروع يعتبر نقطة الصفر لإلتقاء الرؤية الفنية واللمحات الهندسية لآشعة الشمس صباحا والتأمل فى مراحل القمر ليلا من خلال طبيعة الزمن وإختلاف الليل والنهار , وبمجرد الإنتهاء منها ستكون أول مدينة فى العالم خالية من الكربون أى من التلوث .كما انه الفائز فى مسابقة التصميم لعام 2010 بالإمارات العربية المتحدة لطرق توليد الطاقة , بل ويمكنه تشغيل ما يصل الى 250 منزلا عن طريق تحويل الطاقة الشمسية إلى كهربية .

 

​
 صورة توضحية لتأثير أطوار القمر على الأهرامات الثمانية ​ 


​
يتكون ذراع القمر من تسعة أهرامات تميز بدورها مراحل دورة القمر التى درسناها بالمرحلة الإعدادية . لنتذكرها سويا الآن. فأدوار القمر أو أطواره ، هي المراحل التي يمر بها القمر فيتغير شكله المرئي من مرحلة الهلال مروراً بالبدر ثم ينتهي بالمحاق، وهي تنتج من دورانه حول الأرض على شكل قطع ناقص بيضاوي. يدور خلال شهر عربي كامل تختلف أطوار القمر بشكل دوري أثناء دورانه حول الأرض اعتمادا على التغيير في المواقع النسبية لكل من القمر، الأرض والشمس. والصورة التالية توضح أكثر وللمزيد 1 , 2, 3.



​
بعد التعرف ومراجعة أطوار القمر نرجع لمشروعنا ونبدى إهتماما لمواد صنعة ألا وهى الألواح الشمسية التى تجمع الطاقة خلال النهار وتُضاء ليلا بتناسب عكسى مع دورة القمر . كما تصنع هياكلها من الزجاج والسيليكون غير المتبلور مما يعطيها فى النهاية مظهر مرآة مصقولة - ناعمة رقيقة بدون أى نتوءات - . للمزيد عن الألواح الشمسية والسيليكون الغير متبلور ننصح بقراءة مصدر 11 , 12 بآخر التدوينة .



​ 
 صورة لدارسة الظل لمعرفة المزيد عن ميكانيكية الظل هنا للرازى​ 


​
هل تذكرك بشىء بمصر وخاصة مدينة الجيزة ! نعم فالفكرة مستوحاة من أهرامات الجيزة بجمهورية مصر العربية . وليس المظهر فحسب بل البيئة حول المشروع تأخذ الشكل الصحراوى كما بمدينة الجيزة . وهندسيا تم الإستعانة بوحدة قياس تُسمى وحدة الذراع. وهى وحدة للطول يُراد بها في الأصل طول ذراع الإنسان للقياس، وقد استعملها العرب والمسلمون ولا يزال يستعملونها. يعتبر الذراع من أشهر وحدات الطول المستعملة في العالم الإسلامي. ولا تزال للآن تستعمل في بعض البلدان العربية والإسلامية. على الرغم من أن مراد تلك الوحدة هو طول ذراع الإنسان والتي تعادل 50 سم إلا أنها أصبحت وحدة طولية لا علاقة لها بذراع الإنسان. لذلك تعددت أنواعها وأختلفت أطوالها بتعدد البلدان واختلاف العصور حتى بلغ عددها حوالي 30 قياسا للذراع. مستخدمة هذه الوحدة من قِبل المصريين بحوالى 3000 قبل الميلاد , ومن المُسَلَّم به كانت الذراع المصرية قياسية لهذه الوحدة وأكثر إنتشارا فى العالم القديم . 




​
 نموذج لعصا الذراع الملكى للمزيد عنها 1, 2​







​
سبب تطرقنا إلى وحدة القياس والمسمى لجذب الإنتباه لأن الطريقة المستخدمة فى القياسات لهذا المشروع هو مقياس الذراع الملكى التى تعادل 524 مم أو 20.62 بوصة , وبالنسبة لهذا المشروع فبلغ إرتفاع ثمانية أهرامات 42 وحدة ذراع ملكية ( 22 مترا ) , أما الهرم الأوسط فيبلغ إرتفاعه 96 وحدة ذراع ملكية ( 50 مترا ) , والجدير بالذكر بأن الثمانية أهرامات يمثلوا مراحل دورة القمر كما سبق توضيحها من قبل أما الهرام الأوسط فيمثل الأرض ( شاهد صور مراحل القمر مرة اخرى ) , ومع تنوع مراحل وأشكال ودرجة ضوء القمر تتشكل دورة الأهرامات .



​
من الطبيعى إمكانية ضبط الوقت والتقويم الشهرى على هذا المشروع فهو نموذج مماثل لدورة القمر حول الأرض إضافة إلى شرائح الظل والنور التى تتوج الرمال والشجيرات حول الأهرامات وإختلاف درجات الإضاءة من هرم إلى أخر , وأيضا لا ننسى بريق الضوء الأبيض اللامع من الخلايا الشمسية من السيليكون الغير متبلور .





​

​ تم بناء الأهرامات على أسس أسمنتية مع هياكل من الصلب تحمل واجهة من الألومنيوم , وهذه المكونات صُممت من قِبَل schueco وهى شركة رائدة فى بناء وحدات الطاقة الشمسية المتكاملة BIPV للمزيد عن هذه التقنيةهنا .


بالنسبة للزوار فلهم السماحية للمشى بين أجهزة الإرشاد اللاسلكية الموجودة بالمكان , ويوجد مسارات لتدفق الطاقة حول الهياكل للتمركز ونقل الطاقة داخل الهرم وتحويلها إلى تيار متردد ثم تنقل إلى المرافق المحلية للإستفادة منها . 





​فريق عمل المشروع يتألف من : robert flottemesch وهو فنان فى مجال الطاقات المتجددة فضلا عن كبار مهندسي مجموعةوادى هدسونللطاقة النظيفة فى نيويورك . 
johanna ballhaus وهو مصمم مناظر طبيعية بوادى هدسون ومسئول عن مدى التأثير البيئى على المشروع , jen de nike أحد الفنانيين ويعيش فى نيويورك 






​​adrian p. de luca وهو أحد أعضاء الفريق المؤسس لمجموعة Locus Energy التى تهتم بتوفير الحلول البرمجية لسوق الطاقة المتجددة وتوزيعها , تأسست هذه الشركة عام 2007 ووضعت على شبكة الإنترنت برنامجا يُمكن أصحاب المشروعات لمعرفة كفاءة وأداء وتحليلات نظم توزيع الطاقة المتجددة .






ختاما , أتمنى أن يكون المقال مُفيد لأصحاب التخصصات وهواة المعرفة لكل جديد ومفيد . وسنضع العديد من المصادر لمزيد من أبواب المعرفة بهذا الشأن .


+ مصادر مفيدة : 1 , 2 , 3 , 4 , 5 , 6 , 7 , 8 , 9 , 10 , 11 , 12 , 13


​
 كاتب التقرير : محمد جلال | كلية الهندسة قسم القوى الميكانيكية | إحدى جامعات مصر


----------

